# Allez comp vs Secteur comp (for first road bike)



## Kisada (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys ... I started MTBing in April (2010 Stumpy comp) and I'm addicted

I'm looking for a road bike to ride on some occasions and help to supplement my MTBing (like on days when I can't MTB for one reason or another).

I plan on going to my LBS to test ride a few bikes hopefully this week but I figured I'd see what the internet community had to say also so I don't walk in completely blind.

so anyway, 

Allez comp or Secteur comp?

or should I be looking at the bottom of the Tarmac and Roubaix lines?

thanks in advance


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the new allez comp looks sweet, i want one and i already have a tricked out roubaix elite so i dont know what that tells you


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

there's a couple good threads on here where the value of upgrading to the comp from the elite is questioned 

you may want to check one of those out and save some $$ with the elite versions

that being said, looks like 2011 will have a complete redesign of the allez including one with SRAM apex


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kisada said:


> Hey guys ... I started MTBing in April (2010 Stumpy comp) and I'm addicted
> 
> I'm looking for a road bike to ride on some occasions and help to supplement my MTBing (like on days when I can't MTB for one reason or another).
> 
> ...


With those choices (and assuming money isn't an issue) I'd shoot for the Tarmac, but you're not me so that might not be the right (or best) bike for you.

Given their intended purposes, all of the bikes you've mentioned are good choices, but keep in mind that the Secteur and Roubaix are endurance bikes (relaxed geo) while the Allez and Tarmac are competitive (race geo). The differences are more subtle than the categories suggest, but there are differences. IME the best way to pin down your preference is to head to the LBS, get sized, fitted and ride them. IMO there are no bad bikes in this bunch, but there are bikes that are better suited to a given rider.

HTH...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Kisada said:


> Hey guys ... I started MTBing in April (2010 Stumpy comp) and I'm addicted
> 
> I'm looking for a road bike to ride on some occasions and help to supplement my MTBing (like on days when I can't MTB for one reason or another).
> 
> ...


It's like comparing a Gary Fisher MTB geometry to a Specialized MTB geometry

The Allez is more akin to a GF as it is more race like in body position. I have a Rockhopper Comp 29-er.

I went with a Secteur myself, as I wanted a more relaxed geometry. But I went with the Elite (which doesn't have carbon fiber seat stays w/ zertz & carbon fiber seat post with zertz).

That $250 I saved, I put towards shoes & pedals.

my broken Rockhopper with Crank Bros Candy pedals


----------



## Kisada (Jul 1, 2010)

another question ... do i want triple or compact?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

depends on your riding style and how good a climber you are, most people can handle a compact, its all mountains where i live and i am fine with a compact, the new sram apex groupo be on the allez with a low gear on the cassette so using a compact will be easier than ever


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

iirc, the comp is available only with the compact


----------



## dvetter (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been looking and riding for a year, trying to find a bike to replace my Bianchi. i am a big guy and have really bad wrists due to a damned disease and resulting surgery. i wanted something that fit well, really smoothed out the bumps and vibrations and made me want to ride more. I rode several different makes and models before trying a Specialized Roubaix Comp. While it was way more than i wanted to spend it was perfect in every way! I was going to pull the trigger on a Giant as the next best, more affordable candidate when I was introduced to the Secteur Comp while visiting my in-laws. My LBS didn't bring it up in our conversations....I can only assume he wanted me to spend the extra grand. 

I got a great deal on it, $1500, and have put just over 200 miles on it this week. It is great! I feel fast and have reduced my best commute time substantially. It climbs well and is extremely comfortable. My hands used to go numb within the first 2-3 miles. That's a thing of the past. I've only had a triple so the double concerned me a bit. I really shouldn't have worried as it's no problem. I'm very happy with my purchase and really happy I stepped up to the Comp over the Elite.


----------



## Kisada (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I've actually settled on the Roubaix Elite Compact after talking to my LBS and my cycling mentor.

I wasn't able to test ride but I did sit on a few lol

I'm sure I'll love it, I have no intent to race/compete, and plan on getting BG fit on the bike.


----------



## thew60 (Oct 3, 2009)

I spent a LOT of time looking. The Roubaix was a bit out of my range. I tried the Sectuer Elite and the Comp . I noticed a significant improvement with the Comp (of course that is my own assessment). My LBS worked with me and I got the Comp for $1350, and excellent price. I have been in love with this bike since my first ride. I now have about 300 miles on it and like it better with each ride.


----------



## 3wheelin (Jul 15, 2010)

*bought 2011 Secteur Comp*

I too started mtn. biking in April (GF HiFi Deluxe) and was looking for a good, comfortable road bike. I tested a lot of bikes...ended up with a trek 2.1 (fast bike), but the ride was harsh on anything less than smooth roads. Returned it to the dealer, and took my 2nd choice...Spesh Secteur Comp (2011)...I LOVE this bike. Had it 3 weeks now and have 450 miles on it so far. 40 miles rides are comfy. I swapped out stem to a taller one (more upright), 23m tires were replaced with 25m tires, and the white bar tape was replaced with black. I don't have the triple (comp is great)! i haven't ridden my trek 7500 (comfort hybrid) since getting the Secteur...This bike is fast, comfortable, handles well. Look up the reviews on it, then ride as many as you can and get the one that works for you..:thumbsup:


----------



## thew60 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Yup*

Funny you mention the Trek 2.1. I desperately wanted to try a Pilot 2.1 which is Treks take on endurance geometry. Several LBS did not have the Trek Pilot 2.1 so I tried the regular 2.1 and 2.3. Both were excellent and fast, but the competitive geometry did not work for me. 
I DID try a Roubaix comp which was taking a chance that I would not like the Secteur comp, but the Secteur really did pleasantly surprise. Sure the Roubaix was smoother but the Comp was ALMOST as smooth and the frame geo was pretty much identical on both


----------



## moostapha (Oct 1, 2009)

TL;DR all of the thread. 

Disclaimer: I haven't been riding but a year or so. So, if someone more experienced than me contradicts me, they're probably right. 

I have a '10 Allez Sport, and I rode the '10 Secteur Sport when I was trying them out last summer. I'm not sure, but I think the main differences b/t Sport and Comp are the groupsets and those small frame/fork insert things (if the Comp has them, that is…can't remember). 

The Allez feels more aggressive (race geo vs. endurance geo, as stated above) and it's a difference that a novice rider can feel as long as s/he's comfortable actually turning at speed. For me, the Allez was a better match. Before I bought my bike, I was riding a friend's CAAD 5 that was a bit too small, so I got used to things handling quickly. The Secteur felt sluggish in comparison, and I didn't look at it again. I'm sure it's a combination of my bias (from riding the small caad 5) and the fact that my friend and I are apparently crazy (compared to a lot of the people we've met on beginner/intermediate group rides) and have no problems taking turns/descents faster or hitting/jumping speed bumps faster even than people that can beat us up any of the climbs. 

All that being said, I know people who are flat-out better riders than me that like the more relaxed geometry of the Secteur. I'd just never buy one. If I want more comfortable, I'll save up and go carbon or Ti. 

IMO, it's an expression of what things are good at. Carbon is odd because it's really light, can take ridiculous shapes, and is somewhat forgiving (in terms of comfort). Aluminum isn't as light, can't take quite the same shapes, and it much less forgiving. It kind of beats the heck out of you. The idea of a _comfortable_ aluminum bike is odd to me. That's not to say that my Allez isn't comfortable, it is…it's just that comfort seems tertiary to handling and price. 

If you get the same kinds of things out of mountain bike riding that have me itching to try it…you'll probably like the Allez better. 

My only real advice is to get something better than Sora. If you don't, you'll be itching to drop almost what you paid for the bike on a group set a year later. As for Triple vs. Compact…my answer is Double. Mine's a compact, and it's annoying. I haven't built up a smooth, high cadence yet (i top out around 80), and the 50x12 seems a bit limiting. Alternatively, the 34x25 is okay most of the time, unless I'm in trouble on a hill. 

If I could work my will, I'd swap for an Apex/Rival mix with a 53/39 crank and 11-32 cassette. Same 3 gears (plus one more) i use for sprinting, one that's high enough for powering out of turns on descents, and a lower gear for the hills that still kick my butt sounds good…and just based on the math, it seems like it would give me a reason to use the small ring other than hills that are probably going to kick my butt. It was partly because my front shifter broke, but I've done group rides stuck in the big ring and apart from the worst climbs, nothing was different. 

Sadly, I don't have the $ right now, so I'm left just to try to become a better rider instead of buying toys…too bad. 

Again, if you're used to a triple on your MB, you might want to go that route just to keep things similar. I haven't ridden a MB since I was 12, so IHNFC how hard it is to switch back and forth.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

on a mtb, the middle chain ring on the crank is the ring most often used, and sees the most wear and tear. So, it's actually close to the big chain ring on the compact.

I seldomly get on the big chain ring on my mtb...the majority of my riding is technical, so I'm considering removing it and putting a bash guard in place of it (when jumping logs)


----------

